# Trouble Deciding Which Is Better 09 Private Or 2010 Dealer



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

My husband and I could be the world's most indecisive couple! Here's what we do know; we want a late model 250rss. We have been shopping around for what seems like forever. However we are getting close to pulling the trigger and here are our choices:

2009 250rss from a private party. Would include a Reese WDS AND two Honda 2000eu generators with a paralell cord ($1000 each brand new). The trailer is 400 miles away. We haven't seen it on person but have spoken over the phone several times for well over an hour. He is not expecting any money to change hands until we take possesion. I feel comfortable that he is not a scammer. Price with tax, title, reg, and gas there and back would be $18,750.

2010 250rss from our local outback dealer. The story on this unit is that the family bought it from them last year- used it twice and decided they needed more room . They then traded it in and purchased an outback 5th wheel instead. It is in like new condition. Their price out the door with Reese dual cam wds installed, full walk through, and pre delivery inspection, starter kit, etc is $20,988.

Help us decide!!!!!! Thank you... Those generators sure would be nice- but the peace of mind that comes from buying from a dealer as well as a year newer unit would also be nice. Are there any major differences between 2009 & 2010? What would you do?? Thanks!!!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

We went through this a couple of years ago. Looking at the 2009s still on the lot and the 2010s that just came out.

2010 did bring some significant and desirable changes to the outback lineup. Flipped axles being the biggest. There were some tank changes (less capacity) on the 210/230RS that we were shopping for.

All in all, after looking at everything, we ended up driving to Ohio to pick up a new one from Holman RV. Even with the 1200 miles each way, we still came out $5-6K better than anything local. And they offer delivery.

If I had to pick between the two offered, I'd try to get the dealer to match the price on the 2010 one. If they really want the sale, they'll come down. Even if it's one year newer, the 2009 has some desirable add ons for bargaining. That price is right in line with what the 2011s are going for at Holmans.

JR


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Late 2010's have a power bed slide, power awning and wood grain floor.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Tough call... the generators are a good bonus, provided you would be dry camping enough to need them.

Just for comparison... you should ask for the best price details from Holmans on one of the 2011's they have in stock... they are listed at $21,500..but that is crossed out...and you have to click to get the real low price....it's easy and quick.
http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/115174/New-2011-Keystone-RV-Outback-250RS.aspx

You'll likely find that the 2011 can be had for nearly the same as your dealer price for the 2010. The hitch won't be included from Holman's though, so that will be a factor.

So, both of these units are probably out of factory warranty? Is your local dealer throwing in any type of dealer provided warranty on the unit?

Was your dealer price for the 2010 including sales tax and registration..I'm guessing yes, since the 2009 price you were comparing did.

I had somewhat the opposite problem.... the closest local dealer wanted $1000 *MORE* for a 2009, AND they wanted my old camper. Holmans price was $1000 less than the 2009... with NO TRADE in. Needless to say, I drove the 12 hours one way to Holman's to purchase the 2010, and sold my old camper privately. It all worked out very well for me.

I guess the one really kicker here is that you haven't seen the 2009. You don't *know* that it will give the warm fuzzy feeling that the 2010 does. And with the prices being not TOO far apart, and if the axle flip is part of the 2010, and not on the 2009.... I'd be really tempted to stick with the 2010.... but use Holman's price as a further bargaining chip ;-)


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Some of this repeats what has already been said, but here goes. We have a 2011 250RS. We paid $17,999 brand new in March of last year, from Great Outdoors RV near Syracuse NY. They were matching Holman's price. We love the trailer, and what made us pull the trigger, was the power rear slide. I wouldn't consider one of these trailers without the power slide. For 2011 they also upgraded the awning to power, and extended it to cover both doors. As mentioned already, the floor is now woodgrain look. It may just be me, but after being used to ours, when I see a picture of the old "kitchen floor", I think it looks dated.

Another thing to consider is that it is my understanding that all warranties on travel trailers and their components, are NON transferable. Many items in the trailer have a 2, 3, 5 year or longer warranty, but you won't be covered if you buy used.

Even between when we ordered our trailer, and when it was built (mid May), Keystone made some upgrades. It seems that as time goes by, what used to be an upgrade, becomes standard equipment.

For me it would be a no-brainer. I'd go with brand new. Whatever you spend on a few extras that are being thrown in on the other deals, wouldn't add up to the difference in value for a model year or two newer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

duggy said:


> Some of this repeats what has already been said, but here goes. We have a 2011 250RS. We paid $17,999 brand new in March of last year, from Great Outdoors RV near Syracuse NY. They were matching Holman's price. We love the trailer, and what made us pull the trigger, was the power rear slide. I wouldn't consider one of these trailers without the power slide. For 2011 they also upgraded the awning to power, and extended it to cover both doors. As mentioned already, the floor is now woodgrain look. It may just be me, but after being used to ours, when I see a picture of the old "kitchen floor", I think it looks dated.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that it is my understanding that all warranties on travel trailers and their components, are NON transferable. Many items in the trailer have a 2, 3, 5 year or longer warranty, but you won't be covered if you buy used.
> 
> ...


Isn't Outbacker's great? You ask about which of 2 is better and someone offers up a 3rd option. If it were me, I'd go new. If it were me and I choose between the 2 I'd probably go the private route...


----------



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input thus far. Yes we did look into Holmans and Lakeshore RV. Their best price was $17,900 + $3,300 for delivery (to southern CA). Driving 4,500 roundtrip isn't fesible for us with a 3 and 1 year old. So new out the door at Holmans including tax, reg, delivery, hitch is about $24,000... At our dealer (15 miles away) it would be about$1000 more.... So, that's why we are considering a barely used model- it would save us at least 5k! This is our first Travel trailer and $$ is a factor. I spoke to the dealer trying to get a better price again today (last day of the month and all)- he knocked $500 off and the total on the 2010 with tax and everything would be $20,500. Bottom line.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh and the 2010 doesn't have the wood-look floor! I would much prefer the wood, but it's not a deal breaker!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Jewels said:


> Oh and the 2010 doesn't have the wood-look floor! I would much prefer the wood, but it's not a deal breaker!


Does it have the power rear slide? For me, that would be the deal breaker. Just a push of a button, instead of tracks and clamps and latches and manual labor!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

duggy said:


> Oh and the 2010 doesn't have the wood-look floor! I would much prefer the wood, but it's not a deal breaker!


Does it have the power rear slide? For me, that would be the deal breaker. Just a push of a button, instead of tracks and clamps and latches and manual labor!
[/quote]

Not to beat a dead horse, but I've also read about a few of the manual slide models having the slide rip the tracks out of the ceiling while traveling. Not to say it couldn't happen, but so far I haven't heard of that problem with any of the power rear slides.


----------



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I have to thank you all. You brought back to my realm of thinking a new travel trailer. Althought it is certainly NOT cheaper, tomorrow we are putting down our deposit on a new 10th anniversary 250rs. Couldn't be more excited about it!! We take good care of our "toys" so might as well start with brand new!! Thanks all!


----------



## klitkongen (Mar 29, 2011)

Jewels said:


> Well I have to thank you all. You brought back to my realm of thinking a new travel trailer. Althought it is certainly NOT cheaper, tomorrow we are putting down our deposit on a new 10th anniversary 250rs. Couldn't be more excited about it!! We take good care of our "toys" so might as well start with brand new!! Thanks all!


What is the best price anyone has gotten on a 2011 250RS outback ?

So far Holman is saying 18,991 for 2011 250RS Outback


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Last fall, we used about that same price $18k at Holman as a base, added in what it would cost to deliver to California, figured in the difference in sales tax, and asked a local dealer to match. They did. I don't think you'll find much cheaper than what Lakeshore/Holman are offering, especially as it's SUCH a popular model. Hope this helps!!


----------

